
Elon Musk’s Neuralink Gets $27M to Build Brain Computers - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-25/elon-musk-s-neuralink-gets-27-million-to-build-brain-computers
======
erikpukinskis
I really don't see what a neural implant gets you that an AR headset doesn't
provide. It's trivially easy to saturate a human brain with visual stimuli.
Elon keeps saying there's a bandwidth issue, but I just don't see it.

~~~
DeonPenny
It hopefully gives input and output. Also eyes can run instructions. Maybe it
can, but I've never seen an image/video that can force limbs to move or
sensations in an efficient way.

~~~
arcanus
Input?

If you control the input, at that point can't you hack a human mind?

------
observation
Have big hopes for this fascinating area! :-)

Bring on Ghost in the Shell!

------
remarkEon
Is the point of this more to understand exactly how the brain processes things
like memory than for allowing us to control machines through thought? Thought-
control has its uses, I suppose, but personally I'd much rather have a way to
influence memory than anything else.

